# Frigidaire Dishwasher drain pump noise?



## supturb89 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello,

I have a built-in Frigidaire dishwasher model # FDB2310LCC0 that is not draining properly and making a funny noise that comes from the drain pump.  Here's a video of the noise.  I'm sure that this the cause of the draining problem, just looking for some confirmation on this before I buy a new motor.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

Something in the drain pump that shouldn't be in the drain pump ( bone, glass, toothpic, ect ) is possible......or the drain and motor pump itself is bad.






Drain pump - FDB2310LCC0

jeff.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree, I took apart the bottom strainer area of my dishwasher inside the unit, and found broken glass under a cover of sorts...solved the issue. Kill the power before you work on it, less chance of more issues.


----------

